# Dexter



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

I've just been rewatching the first season of "Dexter" and I noticed that I feel a lot like the main character. Not that I feel the urge to kill people, but basically I can relate to a lot that he says.

"People fake a lot of human interactions, but I feel like I fake them all, and I fake them very well. And that's my burden, I guess."

"I dream. I dream I am floating on the surface of my own life ... watching it unfold, observing it. I'm the outsider looking in."

Dexter on funerals: "Keeping my face pinched in sorrow for two hours straight is a real chore."


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

hoot said:


> I've just been rewatching the first season of "Dexter" and I noticed that I feel a lot like the main character. Not that I feel the urge to kill people, but basically I can relate to a lot that he says.
> 
> "People fake a lot of human interactions, but I feel like I fake them all, and I fake them very well. And that's my burden, I guess."
> 
> "I dream. I dream I am floating on the surface of my own life ... watching it unfold, observing it. I'm the outsider looking in."


Now lets hope you don't start killing people like he does xD

Just kidding


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

there are some threads about him, it's obvious that he has DP from a trauma.
btw, the end of the 5th season was kinda weak.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Nihil Baxter said:


> btw, the end of the 5th season was kinda weak.


I agree.


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Still miss Rita


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

outlaw said:


> Still miss Rita


rita>lumen>a lot of crap>lila


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

hoot said:


> I've just been rewatching the first season of "Dexter" and I noticed that I feel a lot like the main character. Not that I feel the urge to kill people, but basically I can relate to a lot that he says.
> 
> "People fake a lot of human interactions, but I feel like I fake them all, and I fake them very well. And that's my burden, I guess."
> 
> ...


WOW! I am not the only one.








I love Dexter, and I totally agree with you. His quotes describe me perfectly.
Especially "If I had feelings, I would have them for Rita." or something like that. That one is my favorite.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Nihil Baxter said:


> there are some threads about him, it's obvious that he has DP from a trauma.
> btw, the end of the 5th season was kinda weak.


Hey, you changed your nickname! And what happened to the cool avatar you had??
I love Dexter too


----------



## daniyellyshmoo (Dec 13, 2010)

kikki said:


> WOW! I am not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too. me too. i keep trying to convince myself that this isnt what i have, that i have to have something else or im crazy or something but every time i read these posts it confirms more and more..

i just want to feel again :c


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Is anyone else upset that hes getting divorced to his real life wife, who plays his onscreen half sister, deb!!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

outlaw said:


> Hey, you changed your nickname! And what happened to the cool avatar you had??
> I love Dexter too


yeah I changed my name and my avatar







Needed something new


----------

